
Iraq Downs Internet to Combat Cheating…Again - el_duderino
https://dyn.com/blog/iraq-downs-internet-to-combat-cheating-again/
======
jaytaylor
Pulling the plug on a fiber backbone for an entire company to stop 6th graders
from cheating on an exam? Seriously?

Doesn't sound plausible.. smells like a cover up.

